#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-03-15
<Linden940> dont we have a tx twitter account?
<Linden940> hmm anit there a tx twitter account? I think i had heard something about it some time ago
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-03-16
 * Linden940 is away: I need to try to kill that dragon once again in my dreams before the evil monkey takes my horse keys
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-03-17
 * Linden940 is back (gone 36:56:22)
#ubuntu-us-tx 2018-03-15
<The_Letter_M> Hello
